# How to sidecar when she's just pulling up to stand and crawling?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

For the past few nights I've woken up to see DD on the far side of her crib.







She can pull up to stand now and it scares me that she'll pull up and pitch over the edge before I wake up. I've also woken up and she's on her hands and knees.









Our crib is from Ikea, i.e. it's shorter than the average crib. And with a normal crib mattress, the distance from the top of her mattress to the top rail of the crib is short. I am so scared! How do you do this?









ETA she is officially crawling and I am scared to fall asleep in case something happens to her...any help is appreciated.


----------



## haurelia (Mar 12, 2009)

Can you move the crib up against the wall? That is how we have ours set up, so I just have to block off the open side that's joined to our bed when he naps alone (I use a body pillow and some bed pillows...he's now a year old and just starting to knock them down when he wakes up). When we're all there together at night, I wake if he starts to crawl out of the open side over my body.

If you can't move the bed up to the wall, could you lower the height of your crib mattress so it's lower than the bed mattress and the crib rail? That way, it's kind of like a pit she can't crawl or roll out of. It may be irritating to have to lift her out for nursing, but it's more escape-proof.

Good luck, hope you can work it out.


----------

